# Any openings in north ga???????????



## GA DAWG (May 24, 2007)

Looking in Cherokee,dawson,lumpkin,hall,pickens or gilmer.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 29, 2007)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 3, 2007)

btt


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 3, 2007)

send a PM to Dixie on here ----he has a great club in Cherokee and Bartow countys off Ga. 20  eddy


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 6, 2007)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 9, 2007)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 1, 2007)

BTT


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 2, 2007)

possible opening in the Bartow/Gordon county area near Fairmount


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks but thats just alittle to far.. Mainly want something with turkeys close by. So I can just jump out of bed drive about 20 or 30 min and be in the woods.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 13, 2007)

btt


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jul 19, 2007)

Try Jim Wilson at Crooked Creek Hunting Club just out of Ellijay.  800+ acres   cell 1-706-280-0119


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 19, 2007)

Do you know which side of ellijay its on??


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 21, 2007)

it's on the west side going towards chatsworth not worth it take it from me their nice guys hunting is not good


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 2, 2007)

I got in one. Now looking to get in another one....


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2007)

btt


----------

